
Ask HN: Collaborative Tools for Building an Island Community? - ada1981
I’m working on developing an eco-village &#x2F; hackerspace &#x2F; visionary art museum &#x2F; retreat center on an Island in Panama.<p>I’d like to have an open design process where people can submit ideas for design, materials, governance, events, etc.<p>I was considering putting something on GitHub.<p>What tool stack should I consider using?<p>How would you approach it?<p>The island is Majagual.org and we have the entire space to create.
======
brudgers
Based on the images on the web site, that seems like a lot of development for
such as small site. I would suggest starting with a cap on occupant capacity
and working forward from there. A small site can't be all things to all
people. But it can do one thing really well. Taco truck not power center. Good
luck.

~~~
ada1981
It’s about 100 acres.

I’d like to cap around 150 people.

Thanks for the insight!

~~~
brudgers
@3000sf of development per occupant (direct usable area, services, walkways,
docks, gardens, etc) that's about 10 acres. That would be a substantial
fraction of the high ground on the main island.

~~~
ada1981
I’ll clarify. I’d like to only have a max of 150 people there a few weeks a
year - mostly beach glamping for a festival.

Otherwise, I imagine perhaps smaller events for 20-30 people.

~~~
brudgers
Maximum occupancy will determine the extent of development. Events also
dictate capacity must handle a surge. While a stable occupancy might be served
by "two boats per day", an event might require handling "two boats per hour."

